# Ich stelle mich nach einem Jahr im Hintergrund nun auch vor :-)



## LilJohn (2. März 2009)

Hallo liebe Forenmitglieder!

Nach ziemlich genau einem Jahr als stiller informationsaufsaugender Leser, möchte ich mich und mein Projekt des letzten Jahres vorstellen.
Ich heiße Manuel, bin 23 Jahre alt (zu Baubeginn 22) und Chemiestudent. Wohnhaft auf der schönen Schwäbischen Alb in Nähe des ehemaligen Truppenübungsplatzes Münsingen, den eventuell einige kennen werden. 

Da die Winter hier doch etwas härter sind, bedeckt meinen Teich zurzeit noch eine ca. 40 cm dicke Schneedecke unter der eine sehr massive Eisdecke liegt.

Nun aber zu meiner Teichlaufbahn. Angefangen hat alles vor 3 Jahren, als meine jüngere Schwester ein paar Goldfische geschenkt bekommen hat und sich einen ca. 200 Liter „Mini-Teich“ angelegt hat. 

Wie ich schnell bemerkt habe(auch selbst) hier im Forum, geht nichts über Bilder 

Anhang anzeigen 39212
„Teich“ meiner Schwester 2006


Wie dies dann meist so ist, wachsen die Fische rasend und auf einmal sind jede Menge Fische da, aber kein passender Teich. Daher musste im Jahr 2007 ein größerer her. Dieser wurde von meiner Schwester und meinem älteren Bruder „gebuddelt“, hatte ca. 1500 Liter und war mit Goldfischen besetzt.

Anhang anzeigen 39213
Teich meiner Schwester u. meines Bruders 2007.

Schnell war auch schon der erste Baby-Koi gekauft und schwamm seine Runden. Begeistert von diesen schönen Tieren, folgten ohne sich groß zu informieren, weitere auch größere Exemplare. Somit war wieder das Problem: viele(große) Fische: JA, der passender Teich: NEIN. Erst jetzt wurde mein Interesse für diese Tiere und das Thema Gartenteich geweckt . Schnell folgte nebenan ohne große Überlegung noch ein zweiter Teich(1500 Liter), da ja die Folie im Baumarkt im „Angebot“ war und das Volumen schnell vergrößert werden musste. Die beiden wurden miteinander verbunden und mit einer unterdimensionierten Pumpe und Filteranlage versehen.

Anhang anzeigen 39214
zweite Teich meiner Schwester, meines Bruders und mir 2007.

*Bilder vom Teich im Sommer 2007:
*
http://liljohn.li.funpic.de/Teichforum/Teich2007/AlterTeich2007.html

Die übereilte Teichsaison 2007 ging langsam dem Ende zu und es wurde Herbst. Da uns die Überwinterung der Tiere draußen zu riskant war (zu Tiefe Temperaturen und zu geringes Wasservolumen), bauten wir ein 1000 Liter Becken aus Holz und Teichfolie für den Keller. 

Anhang anzeigen 39215
IH im zu warmen Keller


Schnell mussten wir feststellen, dass die Temperatur jedoch zu hoch und der Stoffwechsel zu groß war. Die Ammonium/Ammoniak- und Nitrit-Werte waren mit Wasserwechsel nicht in den Griff zu bekommen. Daher musste das Auto aus der Garage raus und zwei 500 Liter Tonnen rein. Die Wassertemperatur hatte dann konstante 4 Grad, die Fische waren zufrieden und die Winterruhe konnte beginnen. Die Wasserwerte und TWW waren kein Problem mehr. Endlich war die Zeit da sich vernünftig über eine Teichfischhaltung und den Teichbau zu informieren.
Nach der Uni ging es dann abends ins Netz um Informationen zu sammeln für die Haltung von Fischen/Kois und für den Bau eines Gartenteiches.

Nach einiger Recherchezeit bin ich hier auf dieses Forum gestoßen und war begeistert. Schnell wurde sämtliches Basiswissen verschlungen und wirklich zahlreiche Beiträge von Anfang bis Ende in allen Kategorien durchgelesen und es wurde klar, dass viele Fehler gemacht wurden und dass es zwei Möglichkeiten gibt:

1.Fische abgeben oder
2. neuer Teich muss her! ( Ja, das wäre dann der 3 Neubau  )

Nun ging es darum eine Entscheidung zu treffen. Die Begeisterung für Fische, Wasser und das Leben am Teich war ungebrochen. Jedoch war auch der finanzielle Faktor ein sehr großes Problem. Denn für einen Neubau stand nicht wirklich viel Geld zur Verfügung und wenn, müsste ich mein Erspartes dafür opfern. Und als armer Student (Studiengebühren bekommt auch nicht jeder geschenkt) ist es keine leichte Sache sich noch einen Teich zu „leisten“  .
Aber dennoch habe ich mich dazu entschlossen, einen Neubau zu wagen. Mit der Arbeitskraft und Unterstützung vom Rest meiner Familie und meiner Kumpels konnte ich fest rechnen.
In den verbleibenden Wintermonaten ging es dann darum, sich so viel Wissen wie möglich über den Teichbau anzueignen und sich durch die zahlreichen Erfahrungsberichte hier im Forum durchzuwühlen.

Für die Planung des Teiches waren folgende Faktoren von Bedeutung:

-	großes Volumen: was problematisch war, da zur Grenze nicht viel Platz war und darunter die Terrasse war (siehe Zaun), erschwerend hinzu kommt noch dass wir am Hang wohnen und starkes Gefälle haben und auf der Alb natürlich nach 20 cm Humus schon massiver Lehm und Kalkstein kommt.
-	geringe Baukosten/Materialkosten
-	fischgerechter Teich
-	Pflanzen für Optik und Biologie des Teiches: schwierig wegen Platzmangel und Gefälle
-	schnelle Bauzeit: die Fische mussten im Frühjahr raus wenn Temperatur in Garage steigt
-	Filtertechnik: Pumpe, Filter; günstig und funktionstüchtig, Eigenbau mit den guten grünen Regentonnen 
-	Randgestaltung: wenig Platz; Wasservolumen; Optik; Pflanzenmenge
-	…


Unerwartet wurde es dann Ende Februar 2007 für wenige Tage schon recht früh warm. Am 20.-23. Februar stieg das Thermometer auf unglaubliche 17 °C und der Bodenfrost war zu bewältigen. 

*Bilder vom „alten Teich“ im Februar 2007 vor Baubeginn:*

http://liljohn.li.funpic.de/Teichforum/TeichFeb2008/0_galerie.html

Der alte Teich wurde „demontiert“ und die Spaten wurden herausgeholt und die Körperertüchtigung konnte beginnen.
Da ja bekanntlich Bilder mehr als tausend Worte sagen, habe ich den darauf folgenden Teichbau in einer Galerie zusammengestellt. Bis das Wasser im Teich war, verging ein Monat.

*Bilder vom Teichbau 2009 – Der Neuanfang:*

http://liljohn.li.funpic.de/Teichforum/Teichbau2008/0_galerie.html


Herausgekommen ist schließlich ein 3-teiliger Teich mit einem „Koi-Becken“ mit ca. 3mx3m und 2,1m Tiefe. An der Mauer beträgt die Tiefe ca. 70 cm und die „Flachzone“ ist ca. 60 cm breit. Diese habe ich aus Gründen der Stabilität für das Fundament der Betonmauer stehen lassen und hat sich auch als beliebter Chillout- und Futterbereich etabliert. Für Tier UND Mensch!Das Becken hat ein Volumen von genau 12000 Litern.

Anhang anzeigen 39216

Davor befindet sich ein ca. 1 Meter breiter und 5 Meter langer Pflanzengraben mit einer tieferen Zone für Unterwasserpflanzen welche zugleich als ideale Babystube für den Nachwuchs dient. Volumen ca. 1500 Liter

Vor diesem befindet sich ein Goldfischteich mit max. Tiefe von 1,20m. Er ist ca. 1,60 breit und 4 m lang. Volumen ca. 3000 Liter.

Das Wasser wird mit einer Pumpe mit 11000 l/h aus 50 cm Tiefe aus dem Koibecken in den selbstgebauten Filter gepumpt. Dieser besteht aus 50 Liter Filterwatte (wieder verwendbar aus Kunststofffaser, ich bin damit sehr zufrieden, da sich dort auch eine Menge an Algen anlagern und wachsen. Zum einen bekomme ich so viele Nährstoffe durch regelmäßiges Ausspülen aus dem Kreislauf und zum andern hat diese eine große grüne Biologische Oberfläche). Das vorgefilterte Wasser durchläuft einen Patronenfilter und anschließend eine Tonne mit __ Hel-X.
Gefiltert durchströmt das Wasser als erstes den Goldfischteich mit Bepflanzung und anschließend den Pflanzenfilter, bevor es wieder über den kleinen Wasserfall ins Becken fließt.

*Bilder von der ersten Teichsaison 2009:*

http://liljohn.li.funpic.de/Teichforum/Teichsaison08/0_galerie.html


Als sich dann die Teichsaison 2009 dem Ende neigte, haben wir lange überlegt, ob die Fische draußen bleiben, oder doch wieder in die Garage kommen. Zu diesem Thema habe ich auch viel gelesen hier  und habe mich entschlossen die Fische doch rein zu holen, da ich mir sicher war, dass mein Filter nicht lange braucht, bis er zufriert. 
Über die Diskussionen, ob „der Filter im Winter durchläuft oder abgestellt wird“, oder „ab wann man den Wasserfall abstellen sollte wegen zu großer Auskühlung“, konnte ich nur schmunzeln.
Viele Dinge sind einfach doch sehr stark von der geografischen Lage abhängig und manche Fragen sind nicht immer so leicht zu beantworten, was ja auch in vielen Beiträgen deutlich wird 

Es musste also ein IH-Becken her, das mehr Volumen hatte als die beiden Tonnen das Jahr zuvor und eine größere Grundfläche hat, damit genug Platz für alle Fische war. Deshalb habe ich aus alten Holzbalken, Pressspanplatten und einer billigen Teichfolie ein Becken mit den Innenmaßen 2,30x1,30 x1,20 BxTxH und ca. 3000 Liter Volumen zusammengeschraubt. Die Temperatur liegt zwischen 4 und 6 Grad und alle 2 Wochen führe ich einen TWW durch.


*Bilder von der Abfischung und IH 2008/2009:*

http://liljohn.li.funpic.de/Teichforum/IH/0_galerie.html


Ich bin gespannt wie lange es noch dauern wird, bis der Schnee verschwunden und die Eisschicht geschmolzen ist. Zu „die Natur erwacht“ oder „erste Arbeiten am Teich“ wäre von meiner Seite aus noch nichts beizutragen 

Ich freue mich schon auf die neue Teichsaison. Denn einige Dinge müssen noch gemacht werden. Ja sogar aufgeschoben, werden manche Dinge, dammit immer etwas zu tun ist . Denn es wäre ja schlimm wenn nichst mehr zu machen wäre! So z.B. die sichtbare Teichfolie noch zu verdecken, einen optisch schöneren Skimmer zu bauen, Beleuchtung zu verlegen und so weiter. Weiterhin bin ich gespannt, wie sich das Pflanzenwachstum in Konkurrenz mit dem Algenwachstum verhält, wenn dieses Jahr die Pflanzen von Anfang an die Chance zum Wachstum haben.
Ich hoffe mein Beitrag war nicht all zu anstrengend zu lesen und würde mich natürlich über Kommentare, Kritik und Lob sehr freuen.
Mir ist bewusst, dass es nicht der schönste und perfekteste Teich Deutschlands ist. Ich hoffe dass er dennoch dem ein oder anderen gefällt. Meine Familie und ich sind für die Mittel, die zur Verfügung standen, mit dem Ergebnis allerdings sehr zufrieden und wir denken unsere Fische auch. Wir schließen dies aus dem zahlreichen Nachwuchs(auch ein Koi hat abgelaicht)

Ich wünsche allen Mitgliedern einen tollen Start in die neue Saison und viele schöne Stunden in und am Teich!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
und einen schönen Abend
Manuel


----------



## axel (2. März 2009)

*AW: Ich stelle mich nach einem Jahr im Hintergrund nun auch vor *

Dann mal herzlich Willkommen Manuel bei den Teichfreunden:Willkommen2

Da hast Du Dich aber lange zurückgehalten mit dem Vorstellen 
Prima Dokumentation und viele schöne Fotos 
Bei Dir kann man sehen das man auch mit bescheidenen Mitteln und viel Lesen etwas funktionierendes schaffen kann . 
Das Du die Kois in die IH genommen hast war ja wohl Goldrichtig .
Hier bei mir im Ort geistern auch viele Horrormeldungen von an der Eisdecke festgefrohrenen Kois .
Dann freue ich schon auf weitere schöne Fotos , so langsam fängt bei mir auch die Eisdecke zu tauen an . Einige meiner kleinen Fische konnte ich schon schwimmen sehen .

Lg
axel


----------



## Dr.J (4. März 2009)

*AW: Ich stelle mich nach einem Jahr im Hintergrund nun auch vor *

Hallo Manuel,

herzlich willkommen hier im Forum.

Frage: Kann es sein, dass du die Bilder in deinem Beitrag versehenlich gelöscht hast? Die im Text eingefügten Anhänge funktionieren nicht mehr, da die Attachments aus deinem Beitrag gelöscht sind. Beide bedingen sich gegenseitig.


----------



## LilJohn (5. März 2009)

*AW: Ich stelle mich nach einem Jahr im Hintergrund nun auch vor *

Hallo Jürgen.

Die Bilder habe ich nich bewusst gelöscht. Ich habe auch nach dem einstellen nochmals kontrolliert, ob die Bilder direk im Text miteingebunden sind. War alles in Ordnung. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit den Beitrag zu editieren?
Ich lade die Bilder hier nochmal hoch.

„Teich“ meiner Schwester 2006:
 


Teich meiner Schwester u. meines Bruders 2007:
 


zweite Teich meiner Schwester, meines Bruders und mir 2007:
 


IH im zu warmen Keller:
 

Mfg
Manuel


----------

